# Surratt discussion



## niccig (May 10, 2014)

Question for all you folks - has anyone tried the Artistique blush in Aureole? I'd love to hear how it compares to other popular highlighting shades. I didn't swatch it the last time I was in Chicago, but I'm thinking of making it be a highlight/contour palette with Grisaille.


----------



## niccig (May 10, 2014)

Also, here are some swatches of the things I ended up getting from them:





  From left to right:

  Lip Lustre in Pompadou Pink
  Smoky Eye Baton Vapeur Mauve liner end
  Smoky Eye Baton Vapeur Mauve powder end
  Artistique Blush Grisaille
  Kevyn Aucoin Sculpting Powder (for color comparison)


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 27, 2015)

This brand looks so awesome. The face brushes and face powder products look so good


----------



## bunnypoet (Feb 28, 2015)

I love the texture of the Surratt powder products (blushes, eyeshadows, loose face powder). They have an almost creamy texture, and provide a very soft, natural finish. I have Grisaille and Aureole blushes (use them for contouring and highlighting), eyebrow pomade (good but overpriced), Lipslique in Chuchoter (sp?) (sheer plummy shade, very pretty, but short wear time due to glossy finish), Amethyste lip gloss (shimmery lavender, gorgeous shade, fine shimmer), smokey eye baton in taupe (good concept but the eye liner part of this duo pencil drags a bit on my lids).

  I have my eye on his new brushes, but I need to read reviews to see if the high price tags are worth it.


----------



## bunnypoet (Feb 28, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> This brand looks so awesome. The face brushes and face powder products look so good


  I wish there were more reviews of the new face brushes online! I saw them at Barneys, and they are tempting, but the prices scare me.


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 28, 2015)

I wish there was more info about the brand. From swatches I've seen, I'm interested in the contour powder. It looks quite nice and is cheaper than the Kevyn Aucoin one I was considering but is similar looking. The brushes are squirrel hair, so most likely will be good quality. Instagram has been a great resource for finding info about the brand. I live in Canada so shipping is pricey so I only want to try a couple of things in the near future. The contour powder and the highlight brush.


----------



## Ernie (May 2, 2015)

They have some nice matte lipstick pencils, I got 3 of them at Bergdorfs. They also have them at Sephora, online.  left to right, Savoir-Faire, Celestine, Birthday Suit


----------



## shellygrrl (May 2, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I wish there was more info about the brand.


  Oh, there's info out there. It's just that not a lot of more prominent/popular bloggers or Youtubers have talked about the line.  Troy Surratt (creator and namesake of the line) was Kevyn Aucoin's first assistant. It's based on high end Japanese beauty. It's a very intriguing range, IMO.  Here are a few Surratt posts over at Beauty Professor... http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2013/11/surratt-beauty-video-overview-and.html http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2013/12/surratt-swatches-round-iidiaphane-loose.html http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/04/surratt-beauty-at-sephoraa-video.html  girlzippy's entire Surratt tag... http://girlzippy.blogspot.com/search/label/Surratt  And at The Non Blonde... http://www.thenonblonde.com/search/label/Surratt#.VUVALprD_MI  And a couple of posts on the brushes from around the internets... http://rocaille-writes.blogspot.com/2014/11/surratt-artistique-brush-launch-and.html http://wondegondigo.blogspot.com/2014/10/introducing-surratt-beauty-artistique.html  Also check Instagram (#surratt).


----------



## TinTin (May 14, 2015)

Huge, huge fan of Surratt. I got a couple of their items for the spring Barney's event and I'm happy they are now more accessible at Sephora!  Grisaille is a HG contour for me. I prefer it over Burberry Earthy, since Earthy shows a little pink on me. Texture is wonderful.  The curler is good, but not a great fit for my eye shape. Those with flatter eyes will like it. The construction is super sturdy.  I like their lipsliques. They are a creamier, more pigmented version of Cle de Peau's Lip Luminizers.  Don't get me started on the brushes. They are a fantastic addition for those that cannot get Suqqu. The pom pom shape of the cheek brush is amazing. I will eventually spring for some of the eye brushes and the face brush.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 14, 2015)

I ordered the eyeshadow in Truffle during the VIB sale.

  It's a nice shadow, and I get that you're able to put it into a palette and all, but I feel like the packaging it comes in by itself feels kind of... chinsy.


----------



## TinTin (May 14, 2015)

I get why a lot of people don't like the packaging. In some regards, Surratt is intended to target the makeup artist that probably already has loads of other products with luxe packaging.

  Don't get me wrong, I love shiny objects too, but it's refreshing how simple it is. If you were to buy his entire line, its quite streamlined. I wouldn't go and purchase the little quads you can stick these into, but I would put the eyeshadows or blushes in a magnetic palette if I had multiples. I only wish that the product did come in a metal pan so I wouldn't have to go through the trouble of sticking a magnet to the back.

  A con is that I cannot travel easily with my HG contour. I would just have to deal with second best. Small sacrifices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the end, I think the product speaks for itself pretty well.


----------



## Howards End (May 21, 2015)

Just noticed this brand today while looking for eye shadow on Sephora.  Tempted to get the Noir black e/s


----------

